# Light fitting wiring



## PeteTMIET (Nov 7, 2013)

2.5mm2s at a lighting point? are you sure it isn't 1mm2 or1.5mm2.The two cables with Blue and Brown (red and black) are the feed in and the loop feed out too next light, the cable with 2 browns (reds) is the switch cable. This cable is a live and switch wire, can you work it out from that?


----------



## WarrenG (Apr 25, 2012)

pb8111 said:


> Good Morning.
> 
> Hope someone can assist.
> 
> ...


Please call in a local spark. 

The very fact that you are quoting larger cables than normal for a standard lighting circuit is a little concerning.

A good spark will pin point the problem quickly and more importantly safely. :thumbsup:


----------

